# Jodie Arias Movie



## KalmAndKollected (Sep 26, 2012)

Any other men that have wives with some kind of PD get chills watching this movie? I did, albeit I did watch with the wife.

Many truths and fabrications in the movie. No arguments there. What got me was the actors behavior in minor disputes the relationship had, that very closely resembles real PD, and crap I've gone through in my own relationship.

I didn't expect much from the movie. But I've had less chills watching movies like Saw, Nightmare on Elms St., etc...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd watch it but only if it was a musical comedy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

they made a movie from that? wow.I don't know why that amazes me but it does.


----------



## KalmAndKollected (Sep 26, 2012)

High profile case, bound to happen. I am surprised it released before her official sentence though.

A lot of it is bloat, but it does display a woman who clearly had PD, without really saying she had one in the movie. And that's what I took from it, as it resonates so soundly with my own situation, that it scared me lol.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> I'd watch it but only if it was a musical comedy.


Ever see GiGi?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Those hastily thrown together movies are always garbage.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Didn't watch it, but had a morbid fascination with watching the real thing. 

It was an outstanding study in manipulative tactics, including her atrocious experts who so obviously sold themselves for naked cash greed in order to paint a cold-blooded and savage murderer as a victim.

Never underestimate how ruthless these people can be while wearing a mask of meek, innocent victimhood. Never substitute your own conscience for their complete lack of one. Trust your gut instincts with people - when something seems a bit off with them, one of the reasons for that is that there are hundreds of facial muscles involved in typical human expressions and a sociopath is only controlling some of the major ones.

There are people that are called "human lie detectors" who have acquired the ability to recognize all of the facial muscles and body language involved but this is why your "gut" tells you something is wrong with them even though you can't quite put your finger on it.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

What is PD?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Healer said:


> What is PD?


personality disorder


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

> Starting March 14, psychologist Richard Samuels testified for the defense for nearly 6 days. He said Arias was likely suffering from acute stress at the time of the killing, sending her body into a "fight or flight" mode to defend herself, which caused her brain to stop retaining memory. In response to a juror question asking whether this scenario could occur even if this was a premeditated murder, as the prosecution contended, he responded: "Is it possible? Yes. Is it probable? No." Samuels also diagnosed Arias with post-traumatic stress disorder. Prosecutor Juan Martinez attacked Samuel's credibility, accusing him of forming a relationship with Arias and being biased. Samuels had previously testified he had compassion for Arias. Beginning on March 26, Alyce LaViolette, a psychotherapist who specializes in domestic violence, testified that Arias was a victim of domestic abuse, and that most victims don't tell anyone about abuse because they feel ashamed and humiliated. LaViolette summarised emails from Alexander's close friends "They have basically advised Ms. Arias to move on from the relationship .. that Mr. Alexander has been abusive to women." The jury posed nearly 160 questions to LaViolette, many of them focusing on Arias' credibility.
> 
> Clinical psychologist Janeen DeMarte testified for the prosecution that Arias did not suffer from PTSD or amnesia, and that she found no evidence Alexander had abused Arias. Instead, DeMarte said Arias suffered from borderline personality disorder, showing signs of immaturity and an "unstable sense of identity." People who suffer from such a disorder "have a terrified feeling of being abandoned by others," DeMarte told jurors.
> 
> ...


The movie is on Lifetime... how else. They made a movie about Amanda Knox too. The one who was accused of killing the British girl Meredith Kercher in Italy.


----------

